# Macbook air 13" 1,7Ghz et Minecraft



## Propofol (3 Avril 2012)

Tout est dans le titre.
Un heureux possesseur de MBA peut-il me dire si il a déjà joué à Minecraft ?
Le MBA n'est pas dédié au jeu, je le sais , mais avant de craquer je souhaiterais avoir un retour d'expérience.
Je destine le MBA a de la bureautique de base (word excell powerpoint), mail et surf.
Stockage de quelques photos et d'un peu de musique.
Je ne joue que rarement sur ordi, pour le jeu c'est console de jeu mais il m'arrive de m'amuser à Minecraft sur Imac.
J'ai un gros doute sur la possibilité de jouer à ce jeu sur un MBA, même en baissant les paramètres d'affichage des détails.

Merci pour vos témoignages.


----------



## darkrebelion (3 Avril 2012)

Je n'ai pas ce modèle, j'ai le premier modèle 11' de 2010 à 1,4GHz. Mais sur le mien Minecraft tourne normalement, avec quelques rares ralentissements. Donc niveau processeur t'es tranquille. 
Pour le GPU j'ai ma copine qui a une HD 3000 comme toi sur son portable et il tourne normalement aussi.


----------



## jetdmans (3 Avril 2012)

J'ai un 13' I5 et il tourne parfaitement sans problème, par contre la t° monte à 90 voir 95 degrés et ventilateurs monte à 6000rpm.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (5 Avril 2012)

"Bien qu'arborant des graphismes d'apparence simpliste (le pixel art est un choix), ce jeu consomme une grande quantité de ressources ! Assurez-vous d'avoir au minimum 2 Go de RAM et un processeur de 2.0Ghz minimum pour profiter pleinement du jeu, ainsi qu'une carte graphique à niveau car celle-ci peut être très sollicité par le jeu. N'oubliez pas que ce jeu fonctionne via la plate-forme Java, donc sur n'importe quel système d'exploitation."

Les 2GHZ indiqués sont pour Core2Duo, 

les MBA ont 2GO au moins de RAM, des processeurs plus puissant et la chipset graphique est assez récent à défaut d'être ultra performant, à priori ton MBA fera tourner ce jeu...


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (5 Avril 2012)

Il le fera tourner sans aucuns doutes, car il tournait parfaitement sur un vieux PC 3Go de RAM, mais processeur et carte graphique moisis. 

Cependant sache que s'il tourne parfaitement sur mon Pro 13" à l'occasion (qui a tout de même une config un peu plus grosse), ça chauffe sévère


----------



## allegria (5 Avril 2012)

Bonjour à tous, 

mon copain a ajouté ce jeu sur mon macbook air, et depuis l'image de l'écran n'est plus du tout net c'est illisible !!! Savez-vous comment je dois faire pour le remettre à la normale ?


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (5 Avril 2012)

allegria a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> mon copain a ajouté ce jeu sur mon macbook air, et depuis l'image de l'écran n'est plus du tout net c'est illisible !!! Savez-vous comment je dois faire pour le remettre à la normale ?



Préférences système > Moniteur

Change la définition de l'affichage et dis nous ce que ça donne!


----------



## Propofol (6 Avril 2012)

Je vous remercie pour vos témoignages.
Me voila encore bien plus tenté de craquer :rose:
Faudrait pas que, d'ici à ce que je craque, un nouveau modèle sorte, sinon, je serai encore dans le doute (mais pas trop longtemps).


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (6 Avril 2012)

Un nouveau modèle serait juste plus puissant mais chaufferait plus et aurait une autonomie moindre. Pour ce qui t'intéresse, à savoir la partie graphique, ils ne peuvent pas trop la booster.


----------

